# Sand eel skinks



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

These guys are the funniest thing i've ever owned. I crack up everytime they literally swim around in the sand. They might not be the most exciting lizard, but for the sheer comedy i chose them over everything else they had that could fit in a 40g, (alot).

Heres a few pics, they even look ridiculously funny imo.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they are actually quite pretty little lizards too.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

last one


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

how big of a tank do you need for 1


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are sweet
never had in captivity
can i have a full tank shot and there requirments 
like heating and stuff


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AWESOME!!!

if i get a lizard any time in the near future ill look into these


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they're extremely easy to care for, i only got them early today so i still need to research, but basically they need sand to burrow in, heat and crickets. They're in a 40g with just sand and a few rocks right now, i'll post pics when i've finished it. I was also wondering whether my leopard gecko would be ok with them, i can't really think why not but i'm not going to chance it.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

did google search couldnt find a thing r their other names for them and whats the scientific name


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spawnie9600 said:


> did google search couldnt find a thing r their other names for them and whats the scientific name


 Scincus mitranus


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it said sand-EEL skink in the shop, but they are sand-FISH skinks, google that instead.

When my tank is finished i'm going to have a heat lamp instead (mats should be fine for now) and about 5" of sand, and then rocks and some cactus type plants. I'm also going to be getting more when they have ordered some, i love these guys


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

do you think i could fit 2 in a 29


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

spawnie9600 said:


> do you think i could fit 2 in a 29


 yeah i'd say so, they're quite small. I want to get a nice little colony going, maybe 5-6 more, it would be great to watch them scuttling about then burying themselves.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

where did you get them from?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> it said sand-EEL skink in the shop, but they are sand-FISH skinks, google that instead.
> 
> When my tank is finished i'm going to have a heat lamp instead (mats should be fine for now) and about 5" of sand, and then rocks and some cactus type plants. I'm also going to be getting more when they have ordered some, i love these guys










i was gonna say eel skinks have no legs


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ctarry said:


> where did you get them from?


 wharf aquatics, only place i know that has anything unusual, quite a way to go though.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

My shop has a few of these, I'm tempted to get them. I'll need to play "musical cages" for a while, but it shouldn't be that bad.

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive been looking for some of those for a while but with no luck


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

isnt that called a sandfish or sumthing


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> wharf aquatics, only place i know that has anything unusual, quite a way to go though.
> [snapback]779710[/snapback]​


i have to do that to, always ends up with a new aqaurium though









i want one but all i have is a 10g


----------



## Rob Zombie (Nov 18, 2004)

As a hiding spot, try submerging a piece of corkbark or something halfway into the sand and it will hide in that. Also, they are very nice animals, though difficult to catch. When they get used to your feeding schedule, you will notice that they will have their heads out of the sand waiting for you. It is interesting watching them eat. Sometimes they burst out of the sand and chase the cricket and sometimes they sneak up underneath the cricket and then ambushes it. Definatly a lizard worth getting, even if you don't see it often.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

actually i just switched the heat mats for a lamp, and i see the quite alot now. Do you think it would be safe to keep my leopard gecko with them? Hes in a 4' all by himself and its annoying.


----------



## Rob Zombie (Nov 18, 2004)

Since sandfish are secretive, i'm sure it would be alright if you provide hiding spots, but their is that odd chance, so ultimatly, it is up to you...


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hahah nice they are awsomeeee....what do you use a heating mat? or a basking lamp?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

does anybody have a link on where to get these little guys because all my lps dont have them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> does anybody have a link on where to get these little guys because all my lps dont have them
> [snapback]805952[/snapback]​


most shops will try and order anything you ask for, just ask around. They are very cool lizards, although you don't see them that often, but when you they are active they are great to watch.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks wolffish
now im going down to my dealer to see if they can order me some


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm going to get some more, i have to they're just so funny. How cool would it be to have a dozen and seeing one suddenly scurry about randomly.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I'm going to get some more, i have to they're just so funny. How cool would it be to have a dozen and seeing one suddenly scurry about randomly.
> [snapback]806488[/snapback]​










thats what i was thinking


----------

